# What helped me through Depersonalization.



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

What started my depersonalization was most definitely the drug pcp, laced in marijuana that I didn't find out until several weeks later.

Either way I was in a severe deep depression while feeling completely outside my body as if I didn't exist anymore, I'd stare at my hands asking if they were even mine anymore. I started taking all sorts of dietary supplements like vitamin b's mainly b-12 and folic acid. I also took fish oil (high dosages) and Hypothalmex by standard process, and NAC. The only medication I'm currently on is Lamotrigine (Lamictal) 300mg. Lamictal works wonders for some people with DP.

Dietary Supplements

Fish oil: 10 grams (omega 3's DHA, EPA, others)

Vitamin B-12: 5000 mcg

Folic Acid: 800mg

Hypothalmex: 1 tablet a day

CDP Choline: 750mg-1000mg

Rhodiola Rosea: 500mg

N-Acetyl Cysteine: 2400mg

I have tried Ginkgo, Vitamin B-6 at 500mg, ginseng complex, and grapefruit extract and didn't see many benefits.

Medications

Lamotrigine: 300mg once a night

I have previously been on several anti-despressants which have killed my libido by the way, it's a bit better now taking libido boosting supplements and testorone raising supplements as well but still upset about it.

My advice is, don't take ssri's or other anti-depressants even if you are desperately feeling depersonalized, some will make it worse, even if you are in deep depression, there may be alternatives such as 5-htp, st john's wort and sam-e.

I am bipolar so I can't handle anti-depressants anyway even if it lifts the lows I have mood swings. Not everyone is the same and I have a drug usage background, heavy marijuana use from 20-21, and the pcp and whatever else could have been laced around last year 2014 April-May.

As of right now I still lack emotion completely, and I hate it, but I think it's a dopamine receptor problem, Mucuna prueins has helped this issue a bit but the receptor damage may or may not heal, I pray that it will over the next year. I have been clean well over a month realizing drugs are shit and I get no high off them anymore.


----------



## Mar1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to share. While it is good to know what helps others, it's also good to keep in mind that what helps some may not help others and vice versa- but it's great to hear everybody's experiences


----------

